# Driving from Dublin to Killarney - Cork or Limerick?



## Pster (12 Sep 2011)

Hi - I'm driving from Dublin to Killarney and I'm wondering should I go via Limerick, Mitchelstown & Mallow or Cork City.  Looking on Google Maps, they give all 3 route options, but I was wondering if anyone has some advice?  I've heard the road from Ballincollig to Killarney is very slow..


----------



## ajapale (12 Sep 2011)

Tormented said:


> I have been doing that route for many years, best way to go is Dublin - Limerick- Abbeyfeale-Farranfore- Killarney



Agreed, but try to avoid Adare at the end of the motorway on Friday Afternoons (Schools, Weddings, Tourists and the Limerick City Rush Hour). Abbeyfeale and NCW can be troublesome at these times as well. CastleIsland has a marvellous new by pass so you dont have to worry about mart day any more!

Enjoy Killarney! Its lovely this time of year.


----------



## Pster (13 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 Sep 2011)

I did the journey last week via Limerick.  It took 4 hours exactly from South County Dublin. Beautiful road all the way down including the bit where you turn off just before Limerick. On the way back it only took 3.5 hours.  I drove down on a Sunday and back midweek. There was very little traffic on both journeys.


----------

